# My transparent soaps turned cloudy



## Noor yahya (Nov 15, 2019)

I wonder why my transparent soaps turned cloudy after few days of making it.
But if it is packaged just after manufacturing , it keeps transparent and begins to be cloudy after uncovering it 
Anyone can know why ?


----------



## Noor yahya (Nov 16, 2019)

Hello any body here



Noor yahya said:


> I wonder why my transparent soaps turned cloudy after few days of making it.
> But if it is packaged just after manufacturing , it keeps transparent and begins to be cloudy after uncovering it
> Anyone can know why ?


@Angie @lsg @IrishLass @Relle @shunt2011 
Please for support to get reasons


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 16, 2019)

Not many people make transparent soap, so questions about transparent soap do not usually get a lot of replies.

There are many ways to make transparent soap. You have not shared the recipe for your soap. You have not explained how you make it, so there is not enough information to answer. Please make the effort to fully explain your situation, so people know what you are doing.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 16, 2019)

Sorry, no help here. I’ve never made it myself.


----------



## Relle (Nov 16, 2019)

Noor yahya said:


> Hello any body here
> @Angie @lsg @IrishLass @Relle @shunt2011
> Please for support to get reasons



I can't help, I don't use melt and pour. You have to wait until someone answers you who use it, if you don't get replies, there is nothing I can do about it. This is a public forum where people come and go, some daily, some weekly, some monthly, some every now and then, just be patient and see if someone has the answer for you. You don't ask a question on a post and the answer pops up out of the blue.


----------



## bookreader451 (Nov 20, 2019)

I used to do a lot of melt and pour so I have to ask what you are adding to it and what temperature you are heating it to.  My first guess it the FO your using.


----------



## Noor yahya (Nov 20, 2019)

@DeeAnna
Sorry for all because i take a lot of time to reply.
This is my recipe for 100 gm oil:
15 Olive oil
15 palmolein oil
10 Crisco
10 sunflower oil
5 avocado oil
5 stearic acid
30 coconut oil
10 castor oil
And for solvent:
Mono Propylene Glycol 20ml
Ethyl Alcohol 60 ml
Glycerine 18 ml
Sugar + water 30 + 15
Finally the temperature is around 60 C degree and after adding sugar it increased to 85 C degree.
So can any body think with me about the reasons for the clouds come by time.
Sorry what is the mean of ( FO your using) @bookreader451


----------



## BattleGnome (Nov 21, 2019)

FO = fragrance oil
EO = essential oil

Pretty much, what smells are you adding? Some mixture change color (like vanilla) other don’t.

(I don’t make transparent soap so I’m not muchhelp for your actual questions)


----------



## Noor yahya (Nov 21, 2019)

BattleGnome said:


> FO = fragrance oil
> EO = essential oil
> 
> Really i i don't use any FO or any EO as super fat and the product soap come like glass and day by day it turned cloudy
> ...


----------



## RAYA ALTAMIMI (Nov 21, 2019)

I make transparent soap
For the cloudiness ... i think u need to cook the soap longer time to evaporate the alcohol ... if not evaporated well ... the soap will  be cloudy

And about the recipe .. you dont have to use all these oils ... all you need is: castor oil , coconut oil and stearic acide


----------



## Noor yahya (Nov 21, 2019)

RAYA ALTAMIMI said:


> I make transparent soap
> For the cloudiness ... i think u need to cook the soap longer time to evaporate the alcohol ... if not evaporated well ... the soap will  be cloudy
> 
> And about the recipe .. you dont have to use all these oils ... all you need is: castor oil , coconut oil and stearic acide


Thanks for your help and your considerable advice I'll try. But can you provide me with amount of oils and solvents that to prefer to do.
Thanks again


----------

